# Oral & maxillofacial surgery coding help!!!!



## jasminedawson82@gmail.com (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what the CPT cross code for dental code D4266 is?????

Also where would I be able to find any Oral Surgery workshops???

PLEASE HELP


----------



## jenndeshon (Mar 21, 2012)

According to the Ingenix Dental Services book, the CPT crossover code for D4266 is 41870.

Workshops can be a bit tricky for this specialty, but the AAOMS has a couple of courses you can do online (Basic Coding & Advanced Coding) plus a weekend workshop called Beyond the Basics that is generally followed by a day long OMS billing conference. I did the 3 day long Beyond the Basics/OMS billing conference a couple of years ago & found it to be very helpful. They now also offer an ICD-10 course and a course in Medical Terminology and Oral Facial Anatomy. I would also be grateful to hear of any other workshops available for the OMS specialty.

Hope this helps!
Jennifer, CPC


----------



## jasminedawson82@gmail.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you this does help alot.

I will definitely look into the AAOMS workshops, and if I hear of anything else I will definitely let you know.


----------

